# keine Verbidung zu OP7



## Pockebrd (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute ein gebrauchtes OP7 besorgt. Auf dem Panel ist noch ein Programm drauf. 
Nun wollte ich es mal in verbindung mit meinem PC bringen. Leiders ohne Erfolg. 
Meine erste Frage, liege ich richtig das ich zu Komunikation den MPI Adapter verwenden kann ?
Wollte es erst mal über Step7 über erreichbare Teilnehmer versuchen, da kommt aber immer die Fehlermeldung Adapter gestört.
Danach hab ich es über Proo Tool versucht, hab die Schnittstellen auch durch gemacht. Eine Verbindung konnte ich auch nicht erreichen.

Vieleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Mach ich vieleicht ein grundlegender Fehler ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## The Big B. (21 Juli 2010)

Hey,
hast du das OP7 in den Transfermodus gebracht? Beim einschalten ESC+Pfeilnachoben gedrückt?
Beim Kabel bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich meine dass man ein anderes benutzen musste, würde mich da aber nicht zu 100% festlegen.


----------



## Klärmolch (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
zum programmieren wird ein serielles Kabel 9 auf 15-polig benötigt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Juli 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zum programmieren wird ein serielles Kabel 9 auf 15-polig benötigt.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ne, zum Programmieren braucht man kein Kabel, erst zum Download. Es gibt Protoolgeräte bei denen Siemens einen KabelCheck eingebaut hat. D.h. man kann das ding nur in den TransferModus bekommen, wenn man auch das TransferKabel angeschlossen hat.


----------



## Klärmolch (22 Juli 2010)

Zum Programmieren braucht man nur Protool Lite oder höher. (hatte ich vorausgesetzt.)
Der Transfermodus kann beim OP7 auch ohne angeschlossenes Kabel eingestellt werden.
(ist nur etwas Fummelei). Das Programm kann nur über COM1 oder COM2 und dem o.g. Kabel übertragen werden. Es funktionieren auch manche USB/RS232 Adapter, sofern sie auf COM1 oder COM2 konfiguriert sind.

@AUDSUPERUSER
Für mich ist das OP erst programmiert wenn das Programm auch drin ist.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Shortman (23 Juli 2010)

*Op7*

Der Transfer ist nur über ein V24-Kabel möglich (seriell), MPI geht nicht.
Sollte dies Probleme machen, dann die Baudrate auf 9600 runtersetzen, denn die neuen Lappis haben kleinere Pegel an der RS232, womit das OP7 Probleme hat.


----------



## Pockebrd (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
also ich bin noch nicht weiter gekommen.

Wenn ich das OP nur mit Spannung versorge, kommt die Meldung:
$ 551 SPS Adresse 2 nicht vorhanden (die Anzeige blinkt)

Wenn ich eine CPU (ohne Programm) mit nem 9 poligen Kabel verbinde kommt die Meldung:
§544 MB  145 Länge 6  nicht vorhanden  (wobei sich die Zahlen die ich unterstrichen hab sich ändern)

In den Transver komm ich mit ESC + Pfeil rechts + Pfeil unten  auch nicht.

Das OP hatte bis zuletzt in der Anlage funktioniert.


Was ist ein V24 Kabel ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Klärmolch (24 Juli 2010)

Im OP ist noch das alte Programm drin, daher die Meldungen.

V24 = RS232 = seriell

http://www.spsforen.com/showthread.php?t=3118 zweites Posting.

ESC + Pfeil rechts + Pfeil unten gleichzeitig drücken und halten,
dann 24V anlegen (das meinte ich mit Fummelei)
Öfters probieren, das funktioniert schon 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pockebrd (24 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
so nach langen probieren bin ich in den Transfer Modus gekommen.
Hat gedauert bis man den richtigen Moment finden um die Tastenkombi zu drücken.
Jetzt liegt es nur noch an der Verbindung zum PC. 
Mit dem MPI Adapter komm ich nicht dran.
Obwohl im Hanbuch es eigentlich mit den Kabeln beschieben ist.

Jetzt muß ich mal meine Kabelkiste durchsuchen und ein 15pol Stecker finden. Dann mal schaun.


----------



## Klärmolch (24 Juli 2010)

Hi,
dann hast Du es so gut wie geschafft. 
Falls Du kein passendes Kabel hast, kannst Du die Belegung im anderen Tread 
nachlesen und eins bauen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pockebrd (24 Juli 2010)

Schade, hab kein Stecker zur Hand.
Im anderen Tread kann ich aber nicht ganz folgen was die Belegung anbelangt. Die reden teils auch von S5. Werd es aber testen.

Ich frag mich noch warum ich eigentlich nicht einfach mit meinem MPI Adapter auf das OP7 komm. Sowas müßte doch passen. Wenn ich 
CPU und OP mit MPI verbunden hab kann ich doch auch beide online Partner erkennen. So hatte ich es zumindest mal bei der Arbeit in einer Anlage gesehen.


----------



## dalbi (24 Juli 2010)

Hi,

es geht ja auch nur darum die Projektierung auf das OP zu laden und das geht nun mal nur über die Serielle-Schnittstelle.


```
TD/OP                                   PC
15pol (male)                          9pol (female)

  PE  1  ----------------------o--------  1 DCD
                               |
                               o--------  6 DSR
                               |
                               `--------  4 DTR

  RXD 3  -------------------------------  3 TXD

  TXD 4  -------------------------------  2 RXD

  GND 12 -------------------------------  5 GND

                               ,--------  7 RTS
                               |
                               `--------  8 CTS
```

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pockebrd (24 Juli 2010)

Hallo Daniel,
das sieht sehr gut aus. Danke.


----------



## Woldo (25 Juli 2010)

editiert, hatte Käse geschrieben


----------



## Pockebrd (18 August 2010)

Hallo,
hat etwas gedauert.....Hab das Kabel zusammen gebastellt und hat funktioniert. Verbindung hergestellt und ein (fertiges) Programm aufgespielt.
So, nun mal die erste Programmversuche starten.

Gruß


----------



## Klärmolch (18 August 2010)

Dann ist ja alles bestens.
Feedback ist doch was feines 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bernd81 (3 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch gerade dabei eine Verbindung zu einem OP 7 mit Protool herzustellen. Habe so ein Kabel wie oben beschrieben (Orginal Siemens). Jetzt habe ich das Projekt in Protool geöffnet und das Panel ist auch in Transfer - Modus.
Jetzt muss ich ja vor dem Download das Projekt compilieren. 
Da fragt er "The current configuration must be saved before compilation. Do you want to save now?"
Nach drücken des Button Yes steht unten in der Ausgabe 

Project data being synchronized (Compile).
Warning: The OP is not connected to a network.

Synchroniziation (Compile) completed.

The configuration was not saved.
Compilitation will be aborted.

Und wenn ich dann trotzdem auf Download drücke kommt " Download was aborted by the compiler.

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll und wo kann man überhaupt die Transfereinstellungen machen (Baudrate, Com..)

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Shortman (3 Mai 2012)

*OP7 - Fehler beim kompilieren?*

So wie es aussieht wird das Projekt nicht zu Ende kompiliert.
Prüf mal die Parameter der Steuerung -> Steuerungen -> "Deine Steuerung" rechte Masutaste ->Eigenschaften ->Parameter ob Steuerung(Rack 0, Steckplatz 2, nehm ich an) und Paneel eine MPI/Profibus Adresse haben und die Schnittstelle richtig gewählt ist. Wenn du das Paneel von irgendwoher kopiert hast, dann können diese Einstellungen verloren gehen.
Die Transfereinstellungen sind unter Datei->Transfer->Einstellungen zu finden. Das Paneel nicht vergessen auf "Transfer" stellen (beim Einschalten mußt du eine bestimmte Tastenkombination drücken, steht im Handbuch). 
Eines kannst du auch noch prüfen: unter Ansicht->Querverweis das Querverweisfenster aufmachen. Die Strg-Taste gedrückt halten und irgendwo im Fenster mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken. Aus dem Menü den Punkt "Repair all" anklicken und danach wieder neu speichern und kompilieren.

Viel Spaß mit dem alten Ding


----------



## bernd81 (4 Mai 2012)

Ich habe alles probiert was du geschrieben hast vielen Dank für die Infos aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Zwar lässt sich das Projekt nach dem hochrüsten auf V6SP3 nun compilieren aber der Transfer funktioniert immer noch nicht. Es kommt immer die Meldung No connection to the OP!

Ich habe das ganze auf dem XPMode von meinem neunen Siemens PG laufen. Das dürfte doch keine Probleme machen oder?


----------



## bike (4 Mai 2012)

bernd81 schrieb:


> Ich habe alles probiert was du geschrieben hast vielen Dank für die Infos aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Zwar lässt sich das Projekt nach dem hochrüsten auf V6SP3 nun compilieren aber der Transfer funktioniert immer noch nicht. Es kommt immer die Meldung No connection to the OP!
> 
> Ich habe das ganze auf dem XPMode von meinem neunen Siemens PG laufen. Das dürfte doch keine Probleme machen oder?


EIn Field PG mit WIn7 und dann im XP Mode?
Ich denke da liegt dein Problem.
Das geht so nicht, da die V24 nicht richtig unterstützt wird.
Steht aber auch in der Beschreibung von BigS 

bike


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Mai 2012)

Protool in einem XP VM Container installiert funktioniert, zu mindest mal bei mir.
Ich konnte über den Container auf meinem W7 Rechner die Applikation auf ein C7 Panel übertragen.
Das C7 ist wie ein OP7 nur mit mehr Tasten.

Versuch das doch mal


----------



## bernd81 (4 Mai 2012)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Protool in einem XP VM Container installiert funktioniert, zu mindest mal bei mir.
> Ich konnte über den Container auf meinem W7 Rechner die Applikation auf ein C7 Panel übertragen.
> Das C7 ist wie ein OP7 nur mit mehr Tasten.
> 
> Versuch das doch mal



ich habe aber kein C7 Panel zur Hand oder was meinst du was ich versuchen soll ich hab ja schon alles versucht was beschrieben war.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Mai 2012)

Du brauchst auch kein C7 Gerät.

Mein Vorschlag war, dass Du Protool in einem XP VM Container installierst, und so versuchtst die Applikation auf das Panel zu übertragen.
Wenn Du das bereits versucht hast, habe ich dies überlesen.
Tut mir leid


----------



## bernd81 (4 Mai 2012)

Ich habe es mit einem Win7 und dem XP Mode (Virtual PC) probiert. Was ist ein VM Container?

Mittlerweile habe ich noch einen uralt PC mit Win2000 und serieller Schnittstelle ausgegraben und dort Protool installiert. Und siehe da, es funktioniert!

Es wäre natürlich toll wenn es auch mit meinem neuen PG funktionieren würde dann müsste ich nicht immer den alten PC rausholen.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank an alle!!


----------



## bike (4 Mai 2012)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Protool in einem XP VM Container installiert funktioniert, zu mindest mal bei mir.
> Ich konnte über den Container auf meinem W7 Rechner die Applikation auf ein C7 Panel übertragen.



Ein C7 Panel wird da das Projekt seriell übertragen?


bike


----------



## AlexTh (4 Mai 2012)

Ja und es funktioniert mit dem gleichen Kabel wie beim OP7 oder OP17.


----------



## bike (4 Mai 2012)

Werden die nicht über MPI geladen?
Also ich habe hier ein C7 635, da übertrage ich mit einem MPI Kabel.
Denn aus einer VM klappte bei mir Seriell eher weniger.


bike


----------



## 190B (4 Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade ein altes C7-621 rausgekramt, dieses hat 4 güne Schnittstellen für die Spannungsversorgung und die digitale/analoge Peripherie. Sowie zwei weitere für Kommunikation, nämlich MPI und die zweite, IM 621 (für den P-Bus)). Eine serielle kann ich nicht entdecken.


----------



## AlexTh (5 Mai 2012)

Bei einem C7-621 weiß ich es nicht, aber bei einem C7-635 wird schon über MPI übertragen.
Die neueren Geräte funktionieren über MPI, sie werden ja auch meist nicht mehr mit ProTool projektiert, sondern mit WinCC flexible, da es windows-basierte Geräte sind.
Ein C7-633 beispielsweise kann mit dem selben Kabel wie für die OPs 7 und 17 projektiert werden, hier ist es die 15-polige Buchse neben der Spannungsversorgung.

Meine Kollegen sagten mal, dass man auch eine S5-Verbindungsleitung zur Übertragung verwenden kann, hierbei kann ich jedoch nicht sagen, ob es zu 100% stimmt.


----------



## Shortman (5 Mai 2012)

*Übertragung zu OP7*

Beim XP-Mode musst du darauf achten, dass die serielle Schnittstelle aktiviert ist: Am Start Icon für den XP-Mode rechte Maustaste drücken -> Einstellungen -> COM1 aktivieren, dann XP-Mode starten. Auch darauf achten, dass der XP-Mode beim abschalten nicht in den Ruhezustand gesetzt wird, sondern richtig runtergefahren wird.
Bei meinem Laptop (mit XP-prof.) habe ich das Problem, dass die serielle Schnittstelle, aus Stromspargründen vom Hersteller, einen etwas niedrigeren Pegel hat. Hat sich so ausgewirkt: Übetrgragung mit 38400baud -> keine Verbindung, 19200baud -> Verbindung mit Abbruch, 9600baud -> Verbindung OK.

Ich hoffe, dir ist damit geholfen geworden.

Gerhard


----------



## Benni89 (4 Juli 2012)

Spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein op7 zu kaufen, nur hat mein Laptop kein Seriellen anschluss mehr.

Habt ihr da usb-Com adapter die gut funktionieren?

Hatten in der Ausbildung ein Dell rechner und ein Tp177 und haben dies mit Protools nicht hinbekommen das programm mit einem usb adapter raufzuspielen.

mit einem alten Siemens Pg ging es ohne probleme.  Nun würd ich natürlich vor dem kauf gern gewissheit haben ob ich das trotzdem bespielen kann


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juli 2012)

TP177 wird ProTool nicht kennen, da
brauchst du eher WinCCflex oder TIA.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo Benni,

ich habe auch einen Dell und verwende unter WIN-XP einen USB-Adapter. Den Typ des USB-Adapters kann ich im Moment nicht nennen, er ist noname und grün ;-) . Es funktioniert tatellos. Als COM-Schnittstelle muß COM1 oder COM2 verwendet werden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

